# Who's Foolish - Trick



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

This "trick" has no purpose other then to make me cackle like a fool!

PS.
We have had Lexi's eyes examined - no problem....she just has bad timing when popcorn is thrown from a distance


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Like I said before!! Liberty rules!!! How cute the way she turns her back to catch the treat... But lovely dog owner how good is popcorn for a dog?  

Sorry to be a bore but we do not give Amber popcorn... Nice video though..


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

That is soooooo cooool. Does she do this on command? How did she learn this? is it her own trick?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

OK, that had me cackling too! Too funny!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Shirley said:


> Like I said before!! Liberty rules!!! How cute the way she turns her back to catch the treat... But lovely dog owner how good is popcorn for a dog?
> 
> Sorry to be a bore but we do not give Amber popcorn... Nice video though..



Dogs can have a little popcorn  Heck, they eat dirt and sticks and cat poop without a problem!


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

That was funny!!! So impressive, that twisty turny back trick! LOL! 

We slip Charles some popcorn too - he loves it, but I suspect that it gives him a little bit of gas. But like LaurJen said, his other favorite is dog poop, so I'm less worried about the popcorn than THAT!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ahhh, gotta love the clicker


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Fortunately both of my Goldens handle corn without issue, sadly many dont  

Liberty is a thinking dog and loves to clicker train... It was a behavior she threw out and I was able to capture... Then we fine tuned her head position so she was looking directly overhead...

Lexi my old girl is the truly smart one.... "if I sit here long enough I will get popcorn too!"


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

monomer said:


> That is soooooo cooool. Does she do this on command? How did she learn this? is it her own trick?


That _is_ cool!!!! I love that little 'spin-around' that she does...she's beautiful. How old is she?

One of my goldens eats practically anything that will fit down his throat :doh: so popcorn isn't such an awful thing...at least it's food!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Dogs can have a little popcorn  Heck, they eat dirt and sticks and cat poop without a problem!


Sorry didn't mean to derail this wonderful thread. But still wouldn't give Amber popcorn. She eats soil (which is clean) and there is definitely no cat poos in our garden anymore...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Good Lord, and we (me and my wife) thought we've seen everything already... your video made us laughing like a pair of chimps 
Amazing... and thanks for making my evening...
Joe


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm laughing my butt off here. Thanks for posting that hilarious video. I loved it.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

LaurJen said:


> Dogs can have a little popcorn  Heck, they eat dirt and sticks and cat poop without a problem!


Oh ya, popcorn is defintaley better than cat poop! Leaves their breath fresher!! Kirby gets popcorn. Hasn't hurt him at all, as did all our past pooches! 
Liberty is so cute, doing a dance and all!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I loved watching your video! That's about as cute as it gets! Thank you for sharing it with us.

I can't resist giving my golden the occasional bite of popcorn either. I guess it wouldn't be in my top 100 choices of the best things ... but my dog tends to disagree.


----------

